# Should i replace my helmet after a hard crash?



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a Giro helmet that has saved my melon more than once. the most severe of which was a few weeks ago and bad enough to break my collar bone. my head hit the ground hard but no damage was done, according to the CT scan. 

i know with motorcycle helmets if you take an impact the helmet should be replaced. same with auto racing. so i'm assuming my styrofoam bike helmet should be retired, or at least used only as a backup or for light riding. 

no doubt the helmet did it's job but once the foam is compressed is the helmet shot?


----------



## Fat Urkel (May 9, 2013)

I've ridden with crashed helmets before. They recommend replacing them but if they arn't cracked you'll probably be fine or just retire it as a back up helmet like you said. 

You might want to replace the helmet with one of the newer ones with MIPS technology for piece of mind. Concussions and head impacts suck.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Yes*

You should definitely replace your helmet after a significant wreck, especially one where there is obvious damage to the helmet. It does not need to be cracked, but just mere compression of the foam will render it defective. 
The point of a helmet is to disipate forces during a traumatic event. If the force obsorption is taken out of the helmet due to previous compression, then those forces get transitioned to you head...not good.

Your brain is the most important part of your body, treat it that way.

P.S. 
Some companies will have crash replacement policies. Often, they like you to send in your helmet to them so that they can get real-world data and observation from it.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

The problem is....often times you cannot see the cracks in a helmet. Often times the cracks are hidden under the plastic cover or under the pads.

We all ride expensive rigs....then want to cheap out on our safety gear. And yes, I crashed on a new helmet a few weeks after I got it....and replaced it.

Check with the helmet manuf'r....a lot of times they offer crash replacement...I know Bell/Giro used to do it.

HOW THE PROGRAM WORKS

If your Bell cycling or Bell powersports helmet has been involved in an accident, you may be eligible for a discount on a new Bell replacement helmet.

To learn if your helmet qualifies, please email us at [email protected] with the below information:

· Picture(s) of the damaged Bell helmet
· Bell helmet model and serial number
· Bell helmet size and color
· Bell helmet manufacture date
· Your full name
· Your phone number
· Your shipping address

This Crash Replacement Program is available to US customers only. For Bell customers outside of the US, please email us for information on a program that is applicable to you.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I've read about MIPS helmets and like the concept. i think concussion protection is a worthwhile investment. the only thing i don't like are the mixed reviews. i really wish someone would make a helmet that was more concussion resistant, and didn't cost $150+. 

I'm surprised that the major manufactures are not searching for new technology. they just seem to keep pumping out styrofoam helmets in different shapes and colors. 

anyway, ^ thanks for the info about the Bell exchange program. I'm going to look into that and see if Giro offers a similar program. I'll report back if i have good results. 

there is no real visible damage to the helmet, except that i knocked the visor off which i haven't done before. it's not cracked or scuffed or badly dented. despite that, I've decided that i need to replace the helmet. it's just not worth risking. and as i said earlier, i got my money's worth out of it. 

thanks again for the feedback


----------



## Trail R. Trash (Aug 31, 2015)

Probably should replace it. I did this to mine last week & had no choice; they gave me a code for 30% off a replacement which I would have had to specifically order online. After you factor in shipping, etc. it was the same as going to the store for me. But they were super fast & nice about it all.


----------



## Bam da Silva (Mar 30, 2015)

I just did this to mine yesterday and will be replacing it with Met's crash replacement program (50% Off RRP in Australia).









It's your head, don't gamble with it. My helmet doesn't show any cracks but seeing my eye and head still feel a bit funny today, I'd say the helmet took a massive blow. I'm amazed at how good I feel after such a hard impact.

I've been riding motorbikes and bicycles all my life, I've always replaced my helmets after hard impacts. To be honest, I don't want to test if it's actually damaged or not... I might not find out after all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Replace it now...it's protecting your brain :madman:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

griz said:


> Replace it now...it's protecting your brain :madman:


Second this!

Forgo whatever you need to for a good helmet. I just cracked my Smith Forefront MIPS. It was a hella lot of money, but I'm glad I bought it. After having had a few concussions, being able to think clearly is priceless.


----------

